# Team 3



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Team 3
Huntergirla
Ole Trapper
DeeS
turkeygirl
CricketKiller


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Howdy Team 3! Looking forward to being with you all! My deer season doesn't start till mid-October, but trying to get some practice in...

Little info about myself: Work as a RN at a local hospital. Sold my Hoyt Rintec XL that I shot for 5 years this spring and got an Elite Hunter...nice shooter. It was down to that or a Mathews Passion. Last year was the first season I didn't fill an archery tag, so this year looking to do better


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to say Hello to the team.
My season does not get started until Oct 1st but I am ready NOW. We do have a intercity hunting that will start mid sept but it is doe only. 

We will need a team name so if anyone has any ideas just holler them out.

I have my trail cams out just to see what might be running around, I will post if I find anything interesting

Wishing all of the ladies good luck this season, and lets make some wonderful memories in the great outdoors.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello fellow team members,

Wanted to wish each of you good luck this year and I am looking foreward to seeing the photos of your luck.

I currently do not know of a team name but I will think about it.

I too have trail cameras out can't wait to check them.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Hey gals, glad to be a part of the team. My season starts Labor Day weekend here in MT, and boy am I ready to draw some blood! 

As for names, this is one that my b/f's brother in law uses as a saying so to speak.........hornier the better. or Bucks Before Does..........lets get some more names tossed out there!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello all,

I've got some team names to think about

Girlz Gone Wild

Cereal Killers

Babes With Bows

Blazzing Arrows

Camo Chicks

Arrows-R-Us

Any of them catch your attention???


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's a few names as well:

Girls N Camo

Nock em' Down

Girlz in the Woodz

Nock N Draw


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Another name...........Babes with Bows.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a reminder to everyone to read the rules before the posting of entries. There are a few revisions to the rules so please scroll down to the bottom of the rules thread to read the updates!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Got it. 

How about a name ladies?!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Put out one of my trail cams yesterday...hope to get some good pics to post. Shot my Elite Hunter yesterday...did ok, bit hot. Need to pull out the deer target.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I want to say HELLO TO ALL THE LADIES!!! I think we are just miss'n one on the list.

Love some of the names get'n thrown around here. I like the: Hornier The Better, but I also like: Babe's With Bows & Girls N Camo, Not sure witch is my fav yet? 

My first year on a team it here was: Girls Gone Hunt'n and last year it was:Babes, Bows & Broadheads.(Or we could do Babes, Bows & Bucks)

The last couple of years I have gotten the ladies on the team tshirts/hoodies with the team name on them just woundering if you ladies would like to do th same? 

I am going to do a little deer check this evening just to what is going on out there.

I cant wait to get to know all of you ladies!!! And to hear a few stories...

Lets get this party started!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey ya'll! I've been out of town so I just saw that teams had already been drawn. Archery season here starts September 15th and hopefully luck will be on my side again this year! So far all the names sound pretty good.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Huntergirla said:


> I want to say HELLO TO ALL THE LADIES!!! I think we are just miss'n one on the list.
> 
> Love some of the names get'n thrown around here. I like the: Hornier The Better, but I also like: Babe's With Bows & Girls N Camo, Not sure witch is my fav yet?
> 
> ...


That would be way cool to have a shirt or hoodie with our names on them! Let me know what I can do to help with it and once we get a name, lets do it! :wink:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

The t-shirt/hoodie thing would be cool. My input is to NOT use "The Hornier the Better" for a team name...lol...I do like Babes,Bows,and Bucks


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Last year I got a sponcer for the hoodies, I could try again this year and see if they will go for it... I like the hoodies better than the shirts, I wear them a lot in the winter it gets COLD HERE...
Once we get a name then I can come up with a design and see what you ladies think? 

Yea - and I was thinking as well on a shirt "The Hornier the Better" is just asking for trouble. 

Hello to ya Cricketkiller-Looks as if we are all here COOL!!!! 

I seen an almost a shooter when I went out the other night to check on the deer and trail-cams he was cruising the field edge. I checked my cams and 2 of them were both set too sensitive 
and it was going off when the wind blew, I was so MAD!!!! So lets hope I have fixed that and we will give them a check a little later...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Huntergirla said:


> Last year I got a sponcer for the hoodies, I could try again this year and see if they will go for it... I like the hoodies better than the shirts, I wear them a lot in the winter it gets COLD HERE...
> Once we get a name then I can come up with a design and see what you ladies think?
> 
> *Yea - and I was thinking as well on a shirt "The Hornier the Better" is just asking for trouble. *Hello to ya Cricketkiller-Looks as if we are all here COOL!!!!
> ...


I have a hat that says that on the back, everyone loves it. But then again, I live in Montana! lol
Hoodies sound great to me too. :nod: Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been trying to think of some more ideas for team names and I'll I have thus far is: nocked and loaded, buckwild babes and stick flicking chicks.... or you could go along the same lines as hornier the better and we can be team big racks


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok ladies............we need a name! What are the top 3 and we can vote on those?? :noidea:


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Ladies almost any name is fine with me, would like to keep it clean.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Anyone have any other suggestions on names??? :noidea: 

I mean if Huntergirla is willing to get us all shirts/hoodies, we should really get on the ball so we have them before the competition is over.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's some other suggestions:

Tall Tine Trackers

The Non-Typicals

The Plot Watchers

Bucks Bows N Does


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey ladies how is everyone out there? Names? I am open to whatever you ladies think....

I do like Buck's Bow's -N- Does. & The Non-Typicals if we could put in something else like "The Non-Typicals Ladies".(The Non-Typical Lady Hunters)
Or again Babe's Bow's & Bucks.

Just a random thought.. "GIRL'S/(Ladies) GONE WILD" 

I just want it to be good for everyone.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Here ya go huntergirlla, how about 'The Non-Typical Does'


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

That gets my vote!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Huntergirla said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone out there? Names? I am open to whatever you ladies think....
> 
> I do like Buck's Bow's -N- Does. & The Non-Typicals if we could put in something else like "The Non-Typicals Ladies".(The Non-Typical Lady Hunters)
> Or again Babe's Bow's & Bucks.
> ...


I like both the Girls Gone Wild or the Babes, Bow and Bucks.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

TTT..........anyone out there??? :noidea:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

DeeS said:


> I like both the Girls Gone Wild or the Babes, Bow and Bucks.


Im here.. And I love BOTH of them!!! We could use "Girls In The Wild"

VOTE ANY ONE?? 

The weather is getting better here it has been REAL HOT!!!!! but the last few nights it has been alot cooler and I am getting the itch ladies....


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

hey all,

Girls Gone Wild is fine with me


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok ladies, there hasn't been much input here............I'm sayin we go with Girls Gone Wild. :nod:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Ok ladies, there hasn't been much input here............I'm sayin we go with Girls Gone Wild. :nod:


I say YES too..... The Girl's Gone Wild can get my vote!!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Non-Typical Does would be my first pick
Second maybe Girls in the Wild or Babes, Bows, and Bucks


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Well I guess we are still nameless.  
Come on ladies, season has started and we have no name picked out yet. Where is the rest of the team? :noidea:


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought non-typical does was a neat name but I'm fine with anything.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Come on ladies.............we need input! If we don't get any input, I guess we will just go nameless.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I hate to just put a name up but.... Someone is going to have to make an executive decision here.... 

If we use "Girls Gone Wild" we can try to incorporate some bucks or outdoor scene on the hoodie. 
And I will bet we get a few extra dwellers hit our thread with that name. 

If Not Then "Babes Bows & Bucks"

Has anyone on the team started the their season? If so GO GET'M!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!

Lets do this ladies...


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Let's go with the Girls Gone Wild, then like you said you could either just do some deer or you can use any other wildlife since we get points for shooting them too! 

Season opens mid-Sept here. The freezer is empty so I'm more than ready to head to the woods!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, Girls Gone Wild it is. I kinda like that idea about using a buck for the hoodie. :thumb: 

My season starts in less than 2 weeks! I've been out looking for tree rats though! :lol:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Could do 'Does Gone Wild'... I just feel like Girls Gone Wild could be interpreted as something else...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, which is it?? Does or Girls?? I like the Girls Gone Wild, but thats just me...........


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Ok, which is it?? Does or Girls?? I like the Girls Gone Wild, but thats just me...........


Me To... 

Looks as a few of ya will be able to get out real soon!!!! GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!! HAPPY HUNTING!!! I want to hear some stories!!! 

My deer season gets started Oct 1st here. I woke up this morning and it was 51 degrees it was perfect.. I am getting anxious ladies!!!

I don't know if any of you ladies live on the east coast but I see a hurricane that is headed that way, if so SAY SAFE!!! 
My little brother is coming home from hunting in Africa on Monday and I am a little concerned. I wont be able to talk to him until he gets to DC. He has no communication
where he is at. So I am watching where this storm is going. 

I will get started on them hoodies once we come up with something.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, since nobody else has chimed in on this, I think we just go with Girls Gone Wild. :nod: I will post over in the other thread to please change our name to that. Only about 7 days and I'll be out huntin!!! :whoo:


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Ok, since nobody else has chimed in on this, I think we just go with Girls Gone Wild. :nod: I will post over in the other thread to please change our name to that. Only about 7 days and I'll be out huntin!!! :whoo:


Good luck out there!!!!! And chime in so I can hear a story!!! 

The shop has been real bizzy with with the guys/gals just buzzing awaiting the season to get here. 

I will get started on the hoodies.. I was thinking black hoodie and some kind of outdoor setting with our name on it. If any of you have any ideas for the hoodie, feel free to 
pop them out I will try a few different ones and see what you ladies think. And a little later I will need sizes from you ladies.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sounds great! Maybe have the hoodie be black and our names in pink? :noidea:

Oh yeah, on another note, I will have a post a pic as soon as I can but.............I got a robinhood!!! :whoo: Just need to figure out how to download it off my camera to my laptop. I need to find another usb cable for it.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Yay congrats on the robinhood! I wish I would have seen this yesterday... I just threw out a few old camera usb cables that I would have been glad to send your way. 

I'm excited about the hoodies. I've been wanting to get a black hoodie for layering when hunting--not that it ever really gets toooo cold here in SC.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok ladies,opening day tomorrow!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Ok ladies,opening day tomorrow!!! Can't wait.


You go getem!!! I love that feeling of opening morning, NOTHING LIKE IT!!! I cant wait to hear what is going on in your neck of the woods, KEEP US POSTED!!! 
I will thinking of ya in the morning!!!:wink:

We had a historical day here in Iowa yesterday, We had a opening morning of dove season. Needless to say that is what we had for dinner last night!!! 

I have been working on the design on the shirt when I have had a little time, I hope to have something for you ladies to look at next week!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF THE GIRL'S GONE WILD TEAM!!!! Happy Hunting & SAY SAFE LADIES!!!

Let the games begin!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Got a lil buck tonight! First ever with a bow. Will try and get a pic up ASAP.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats Dees! :set1_applaud: 

Season will open here this weekend, however, I got to work. Hopefully I'll have a chance to get out soon!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

First night in the woods last night. We (hubs and I) got a new hunting spot this year and we haven't had much time to scout it so we decided to just go and take our chances. I did see three deer. None of them gave a clear view but they all traveled the same area so I now know where I need to set up. I was able to pick us up a few points by doing some armadillo control. These critters are new to the woods around here and are taking over. I'll get this posted on the scoring thread too but here's the picture.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sweet!! Way to go. I need to get my pics posted. May have to email them to someone and have them post the pictures.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Wake up Team 3! Couple weeks left here till my season starts.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Nobody seems alive here!!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while I was in Colorado elk hunting. It was a highly unproductive hunt, but we enjoyed time away from the general population. Now it's time to start deer hunting, but I have access to internet here. 

Congratulations to all who have been succesful on game. Good luck to all that are going and hunting now.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope everyone's season is going well thus far. I've seen quite a few deer but my husband is the one with the lucky arrow this year as he's killed both a doe and buck. I'm proud of him though as they are his first ever with his bow. I hope to post a picture of the buck soon but I left the camera at the house.

I did pick up a few points yesterday by getting a squirrel. The squirrel should have known better than to hang out on our bow target.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Deer season is finally here. Hitting the woods later this afternoon


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

K ladies so sorry I have not been around, it was killing me! I had some major issues here and my computer CRASHED!!!!! NOW with the start of the season and 1500.00 later 
and I am here!!! 

I have a pic of the design of the hoodie I am still having a little issue with the buck and the turkey but what do you ladies think?? Any ideas ?? What to change or put on? 
And I did get the sponcer for them so lets get some sizes?? And an address to send them? If you want to just PM me with that info that would be great!








I have been out I did get us a few points for a robin hood I will post that later. I did have a incounter with a nice buck the other night 160 class I think, he was sparing with a 
130 class, he just did not come my way. And after a turkey flew right into the tree I was in (7 yards right above me) I got a fall turkey tag and I have flung a few arrows at 
them I missed I dont do body shots I aim at the head. Them little suckers cant stay still very long!!! 

Bucks are starting to chase them does here a little. Last night I had a 120 class chasing a doe about 35 yards from me across the creek and a coyote spooked them off 
OH I WAS PISSED!!! Still not sure if I would have shot him or not after seeing the 160 the other night. I will keep trying and see what else might do a walk by!

AND WAY TO GO AND CONGRATS DEES on the buck!!!! And CricketKiller with the armadillo and nice shot on that squirrel!!! Glad everyone is out hope you all are enjoying what
Mother Nature gives us!!! 
GOOD LUCK TEAM STAY SAFE!!!
GO AND GET'M!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

The hoodies look great!! Love it.............can't wait to start sporting it. :nod: 

Congrats on the robin hood.......stick with the buck, he will make a mistake soon!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Love the hoodies! I'll pm you my size and address. Hopefully you'll get a shot on the bucks and turkeys soon! Deer are starting to rut here but seem to be moving more mid day rather than evenings when I'm in the woods.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Will PM you size and address. Here's some pics ladies of my 9 point I got 10/27. Will score it and enter it.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! Congrats on a great buck!!!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Great Deer Congratulations


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Turkeygirl- YEA little lady way to go!!!! Congrats!!!! THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!!! Great job Turkeygirl!!! LOVE TO HEAR A STORY??

Ladies I will get the hoodies out to ya just as soon as I hear from a few more ladies, so if anyone has any ideas on them just hollar out. 

HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH EVERYONE!!!

The bucks are hitting the ground here the boys are putting them down, With in the last couple of days I think I have seen 10/12 different bucks brought in. That was between the 3rd and the 6th ofNov. I wanted to be out tonight but had to be at the shop. It's suppose to be a rain event all day then snow a little tomorrow night 2 inches at most and will melt fast. But with the moon and time 
change it had been messing with me a little. 
Still out having a ball, but no big guy yet he is alluding me!!! I have seen a lot of action, lots of little bucks chasing does and the ladies saying just not yet.. I had a little 8 at 2 yards the other 
night and he was cool but just needed a few more years.. Another close call with them dang turkeys but they flew up in the tree right in front of me before I could get a shot off!! 5 nice toms... 
Go figure... 

HAPPY RUTTING & STAY SAFE!!!

Girl's Gone Wild....


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Great buck Turkeygirl!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

K ladies the hoodies are done and I am going to pick them up next week and then I will get them to ya! I did not get a size from you oletrapper but I got ya one anyway.

I did get a little buck the other day. Definitely not the buck I was after!!! I hunted after the big boy hard but he has been a no show!!! I did get pic off my trailcam of another buck that somewhat 
looked like him but he had busted off his right side!!! Not sure if it was him or not but they both had split G2's. I even held out for awhile thinking maybe I could get a shot at what may have 
busted off his right side. The gun seasons around here will start real soon. 

I will get my pics together and post. 

I still have some more tags to fill, looks as if we are in a bit of lock down mode in my neck of the woods anyway, but I will be back at it next week. 

I hope all is well with everyone and had a Happy Thanksgiving!!! 
GO TEAM GO!!! 
Stay Safe and Happy Hunting!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks ladies!

Been busy working and trying to get a shotgun deer...I know I gotta get my buck entered in Deer are really hiding out now but maybe I can get out this evening.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey ya'll! I wish time would change back because I can no longer hunt after work and it seems like we have something going on every weekend. Hopefully I'll be able to get in the stand at least a time or two before season goes out on Jan. 1st. Looking forward to the hoodies. Thanks again Huntergirla for getting those!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

I found our thread.... 

I hope all of you ladies have got your hoodies???? So sorry it took so long I was waiting on some sponsor cash. I hope you ladies like them and that they fit. I wish we all could get together to take a pic with them on and do a little hunt'n. 

It looks as if I should get my pics entered. I am going to post a pic of my buck. I have a few at the house that are a little lighter, and the date in the pic. I had to get them off the video camera witch sucks in low light. I will post them in the contest soon. 

I hope all you ladies had a great season in the field. Our buck season is over here but we have an antlerless season going on still. It looks as if we still have a little time before the contest closes so we still have time to put up more points...


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you so much for the hoody! I was so excited to see it waiting for me when I got home from vacation. They look great! Also, congrats on a great looking Buck! Sadly I got skunked this year but there's always next year.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

OOps I forgot to add text. 

Thanks for the hoody Huntergirla. It fits and I really like the way they turned out. 

This is the buck I got in Nov. He will be scored next week. 

Good Luck to everyone still out there.


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

GREAT BUCK OLE TRAPPER!!!!! I am glad you like the hoodie. 

I finally put in my buck but it looks as if we where ahead with out him...

I hope all you ladies a memorable season, and I wish the best for everyone in seasons to come!!! 

I think we won the gold this year. Congrats to ALL of TEAM 3 

WAY TO GO LADIES:thumbs_up


----------

